# Nueva instalacion No ejecuto codigo, compilado en otras maqu

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas,

Estoy en un amd64 pure; Creo que perdí alguna opcion de compatibilidad de código al construir el kernel, sin embargo el soporte de 32 bits lo tengo activado, por lo que supongo que es compatibilidad ocn codigos no extrictos compilados con mi toolchain en make.conf

cuando trato de ejecutar un progrma no compilado por mi, obtengo

```

# ls -l

total 40

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19618 Jan 11  2012 brcupsconfig4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12150 Jan 11  2012 brother-DCP-8110DN-cups-en.ppd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5108 Jan 11  2012 brother_lpdwrapper_DCP8110DN

# chmod +x brcupsconfig4

# ./brcupsconfig4

[b]bash: ./brcupsconfig4: No such file or directory[/b]

# 

```

aqui mi soporte de 32bits

```

# cat .config |grep IA32

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

.CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y 

```

Si alguien se acuerda y me pudier echar un cable, sería muy amable de su parte.

Gracias por adelantado

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo

linux32 ./brcupsconfig4

si el problema es realmente la arquitectura....

aunque lo que parece ser es que el fichero no existe

----------

## Yczo

Muchas gracias por responder...

el archivo si existe, cuando le hago un cat saca su binario....

el truco ia32 no funciono... quizas perdi alguna opcion de compatibilidad

de todas formas muhar gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Para poder ejecutar aplicaciones de 32 bit necesitas tener una instalación multilib.

Si no es multilib (y me tremo que es a lo que te refieres cuando dices que es AMD 64 pure) entonces sólo puedes ejecutar programas de 64 bit.

----------

## Yczo

muchas gracias. 

Y no hay ninguna libreria ia32 minima??? para dos programas que necesitan ese soporte ya es triste

el en pasado estaba la ia32-libs... pero la quitaron.. No hay nada altenativo sin tener que instalar la version multilib???

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Se aconseja instalar una multilib.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Yczo wrote:*   

> muchas gracias. 
> 
> Y no hay ninguna libreria ia32 minima??? para dos programas que necesitan ese soporte ya es triste
> 
> el en pasado estaba la ia32-libs... pero la quitaron.. No hay nada altenativo sin tener que instalar la version multilib???
> ...

 de no multilib, a multilib creo que no se puede pasar... no entiendo el porque de usar no multilib

----------

